# Windows 8 update to 8.1 containing Panther



## cinderella01 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi there,
I am confused about 'Panther'. When I Googled 'Panther computer file' the results ranged from OS files to virus. How can I tell if this file is legit or a virus? 
I have an Acer Aspire V5 touch that came with Windows 8 OEM. When 8.1 came out I tried to upgrade via ms store as prompted. It was unable to upgrade, giving a message that my system was unable to be upgraded at this time. To try again later. Months later (1/19/2015) my laptop started doing updates while I was in the middle of creating an unrelated doc. I waited for it to complete. After about half an hour it was still updating, so I went to bed. The next morning I turned on the laptop and it had been completely reset to factory default. The screen said "Hi" then asked me to wait while things were set up. The few files I had on the laptop were gone. The biggest loss was all of my pics were gone. (flash drive containing them has been stolen)
I contacted Microsoft's Sunnyvale location and the rep apologized and wanted me to pay $99.00 to look into getting my pics back. no way!
I haven't really been using the laptop except for Netflix since then. Today I noticed that in the library there is now 'this pc' as well as my regular desktop. There are also 6 files of uglystepsister (my computers' name) on the start screen. And a 'default.migrated' user has been added. 
Here's my confusion: Is this Panther file part of the upgrade or is this the virus? And how can I tell the difference?
Any advice, help, clarification will be greatly welcomed and appreciated.
Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No clue what "Panther" is but it sounds as if your computer has been hacked and I suggest you seek professional help as posting back and forth with what little information you have provided here could take forever. None of what you describe is normal behavior .
If Windows reinstalled there may be a folder called "Windows Old" that if you opened it would have your files under "Users", "Your name" "My Pictures" ....but I am concerned as to what is really going on.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello

When is this Panther file located? Panther refers to the the install of Windows. 

C:\Windows\Panther contains the set up logs.


----------

